# Sky King fans?



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Czech models has released a kit of the Cessna T-50 that Skyking Flew.

Good thing I didn't get the Piper Cup Floatplane yet.

Steve


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

'King of the Western Skies'. I had quite a crush on Penny.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

"Out of the western sky comes Sky King":thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Yes, I certainly remember that show. But I don't recall seeing any of the earlier episodes with the T-50. The Songbird I remember is the sleek Cessna 310B. According to Wikipedia: 

The best-known Songbird was a twin-engine Cessna 310B. The airplane used was the second production 310B (N5438A), which was provided by Cessna at no cost to the producers and piloted by Cessna's national sales manager for the 310, Bill Fergusson. Fergusson got the job after the motion picture pilot already selected was deemed unqualified to land the airplane at some of the off-airport sites required. . . The original 310B was eventually destroyed in a 1962 crash at Delano, California, that killed its owner-pilot.

Now, that is one beautiful hunk of airplane.












steve123 said:


> Good thing I didn't get the Piper Cup Floatplane yet.


Piper *CUP*??

So, THAT's what a Scotsman wears under his kilt!
[IMG-LEFT]http://www.angrypiper.com/bagpiper.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Not for 55.00


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Aye, me cup/cub runneth over. 

The kit looks like it would be worth the dough...lots of detail parts,

But hey,if you gotta save your money for the Ghost and such.

I'd rather have the 310 but for now this will work just fine.

Steve


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

steve123 said:


> Aye, me cup/cub runneth over.
> 
> The kit looks like it would be worth the dough...lots of detail parts,
> 
> ...


Yep....waitin on the Ghost


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Yes,every Saturday morning......


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Man, I thought that was a gorgeous airplane back then!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The kit is realy nice. Its not "easy" you get plastic parts just for the main fusilage, wings, tail. Most of the interior is photo etch. The engines and other small parts are resin... Lots of decals for several planes in additon to The Songbird...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This kit has really got me eye....

We will see if I can get it home soon.

Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, Czech Models are not for the faint of heart. I've ended up throwing one or two out in frustration.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Sadly their Grumman Goose was a POS. The new F-80 is quite nice except the cockpit is largely bogus. The Brewster F2 is good but the instructions are awful. But the rebox from Special Hobby(?) if you don't have to have the versioion in the CM box.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Didn't they kit the Messerschmitt "Taifun"? that was a sweetie!

Here is a link to Hyperscale's in box review:
http://www.hyperscale.com/2009/reviews/kits/czechmodel4819previewbg_1.htm

Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Eduard makes a gorgeous 1/48 Bf-108. It's Hasegawa-quality, so if Czech Models makes one, just skip it.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It was the eduard one I saw,...thanks John!

Steve


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Eduard kit is sweet. I think they have it out now in one of their cheap "weekend edition" versions. If you don't know the Weekend kits, Eduard takes one of their newer kits thats been out a little while, gives it a new set of decals, and removes any photo-etch or frilly stuff... all for a very low price. Nice basick OOTB builds if you aren't into all the extra details. If you do want the extra stuff they still have their regular issue or Profi-Pack versions.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I still haven't used their painted photoetch...I think that was a great idea...

Steve


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The pre colored stuff is interesting. I like it for the instrument panel. A big problem (to/for me) at least is that sometimes the colors Eduard uses are bogus compared to the real plane. I have thier Focke Wulf 190 color etch set for the Eduard FW fighter, and the real airplane has an RLM 66 Black Grey cockpit. However, Eduard made the various colored panels a funny shade like USN Blue-Grey. Same for the set for the Trumpeter F-100 in 1/32... the real pit was grey (Gull Grey?) but the Eduard pre colored stuff is very very very blue.

So you are stuck... use the pre colored stuff which is very clean and neat but the wrong color and inaccurate, or paint it yourself...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

But, all that detail, the little dials...knobs...stencils....MMMmmmm...detail I didn't have to paint...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I just looked through the kit... its sweet. I didn't look too closely (there is a lot of stuff in the box) but you do get plastic for at least some of the things also included as photo-etch. For example, while you get two pre-colored, photo-etch instrument panels (civil and military) you get at least one very nicely done plastic panel... The kit MAY be similar to Eduard where you get plastic and then metal or resin options for some parts. You get four nice resin engines (two types), and a lot of other nice resin and etch details. Decals are for Songbird, a nice camouflaged Navy plane in the three color, mid war colors, and an Army OD/NG bird. Clear parts are injection molded and well done. You get some optional parts for the cabin roof arrangememnt. Overall you got a lot of parts for the price... Looks to be one of the better Czech Model kits too.


----------

